# Hi all. Any advice on Orian Capella please.



## Deirdre (Aug 28, 2010)

Desperately seeking information on the Orian Capella van conversion - can only find one for sale and it looks perfect for our requirements, but can find no other information. Can anyone help?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Deirdre

Welcome to the club.

I've moved you to the AutoSleepers forum and made your title a bit more explicit, so you may stand a better chance of some replies. 

I know there are a few members with Orians, but since they are made by AutoSleepers I would be fairly confident about them.

A/S are not perfect (_which of them is_?), but better than most and their after sales support is very good if you do get a problem.

If you think it's worth paying your tenner to subscribe to MHF that will give you access to a "Search" facility. You can then find loads of information and target any posts about Orians.

Dave


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I can't help with info. on that specific model but although the 'Orion' brand *was* made by Autosleepers I think that they have discontinued it. I did have a bookmark to the Orion website but last time I looked it said of most models 'out of stock'. I cannot locate the website now.

Orions seemed to be 're-badged' Autosleepers with different colourways etc.

Have a look at the Autosleepers website and you may find a version of the Capella under the Autosleepers brand.

Harvey


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Just looked through my downloaded brochures and find I have one for Orion 2008. It shows the Capella but doesn't give much information.

The Autosleeper brochure for the same year has a similar, but not identical model but it is about 2ft shorter than the Capella.

The current Autocruise website doesn't show a model equivalent to the Orion Capella; the same size 'van is the Warwick but a totally different layout.

It seems that Capella owners may be a 'select few'.  

Harvey


----------

